# Ptarmigan



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So who's headed out after ptarmigan in a couple weeks? Although I probably won't try for these birds, I'm stoked that the hunts are finally about to start.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont have the dog for it anymore. She is just too old. Wyogoob, you headin up?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WTP hunting is shrouded in secrecy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

True that.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Chaser said:


> So who's headed out after ptarmigan in a couple weeks? Although I probably won't try for these birds, I'm stoked that the hunts are finally about to start.


I'm heading out for the first time... read up on some spots. We will see if any of them pay off.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For those of you going, post up when you get back! I am interested to see how you did.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Had one scare the crap out of me when I was scouting for deer/elk over the weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

After trying all morning to get my tag for Ptarmigan on-line, I finally gave up and went down to the DWR and got it from them first-hand. Did anyone else have problems (in particular an error report) at the end of the application process on-line this morning?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So has anyone bagged any so far???

Goober?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got two tags in the mail.

I should have done twice as good.

I did not.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't bag any either, but I will go up again just for the view.


----------

